# Gettind That Time



## myingling (Dec 5, 2016)

well turkey seasons few months out so been getting few orders done up

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome display! Cholla? on bottom left but what is the bottom right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 5, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Awesome display! Cholla? on bottom left but what is the bottom right?



That's a maple burl blank that was split apart and cast back together troy sent one to me try out and think it realy turned out cool made for good soundin call so get few more lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Dec 5, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice calls



Thanks mike that persimmons is from u found few blanks with the black stashed away while lookin for some other blanks ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 5, 2016)

myingling said:


> Thanks mike that persimmons is from u found few blanks with the black stashed away while lookin for some other blanks ha


Thought so on the persimmon. Nice work. On all of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Dec 5, 2016)

Great looking set of calls really like the cast Maple Burl but all are really nice.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice bunch of calls. Ceramic is still one of my favorite surfaces.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Plumbob (Jan 1, 2017)

Those are very nice. I hope to at some point be able to turn like that. Impressive!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 1, 2017)

Way cool. I'm about to do 40-50 of them for spring. have you ever thought about a lanyard groove on call and striker to string then together? Any reason it wouldn't work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Jan 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Way cool. I'm about to do 40-50 of them for spring. have you ever thought about a lanyard groove on call and striker to string then
> together? Any reason it wouldn't work?


I have seen a few guys string em together..some like it and some dont. I personally don't want em connected. I feel like it could get in the way when I'm working a bird and not looking at my call. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 5, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Way cool. I'm about to do 40-50 of them for spring. have you ever thought about a lanyard groove on call and striker to string then together? Any reason it wouldn't work?



give it a go see how works out for your customers ,, me personally I would nt use it would fear of them banging together nine times out 10 when iam callin a bird close iam on the ground leaning against a tree with call between my legs ,,, now for your blind and house hunters well Ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

